# Recommendations?



## Chett

I am thinking of moving to Argentina at some point and am planning a visit to look around.
I would prefer a smallish city, largish town to call home. Looking for ideas on places I should see.

Second topic: Anybody open a business in Argentina? How difficult/expensive to start and operate a small (1-2 person) sort of business that mostly works online?

hmm not sure why this shows me as expat in Argentina - I actually currently live in Romania, just thinking about Argentina


----------



## Sherrinford

Still thinking in coming to argeintina?? confirm so i can give u a hand with this !!!!!


----------



## Chett

Yes, Coming for sure now. At least enough to visit and look around.


----------

